# Salvaged mistakes



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

So, because of my youthful experiences building fences using occasional Bois d'Ard posts, a staff of my own has been a goal from the beginning. Sure, I have Eastern red cedar, honey locust, hickory, and beech sticks. But every time I start a Bois d'Arc stick, an old friend pops up and I gift it to him.

Finally, I began one that I believe will be mine. BUT, as fate would have it, the 9/16" hole, 3" into the base went awry and poked through the side. HOLY €#%¥

Fortunately, the repair looks successful. In a few weeks I hope to post a pic of MY staff, capable of taking out any bobcat in the west coast redwoods, or loose aggressive mongrels in my own neighborhood.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

your still in your prime of youth it may well be a second childhood phase,( i am still in that stage) but your dealing with issues like all of us just hide the stick from people so you can use it yourself and enjoy it


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Wood filler, good stuff been using a bit of lately on sticks and bamboo of late. I'll keep a watch up here in Canada for scared cats and legged raff sprinting through here from your side to your success.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know if it helps but you're not alone. I find myself getting creative trying to hide flaws in my work all the time.

It's not if you make mistakes but when and what you do with them after.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Today was unseasonably warm, and I was home by noon after volunteer work. Yesterday I crammed wood putty down the drilled hole to the breakthrough, let it cure an hour, and then epoxied the carbide flex-tip in place. The replaceable rubber tips fit snugly over that. Today, after considerable sanding, I'm convinced that this will be a keeper. Finally I'll have my own.

I should have this completed in time for the May hikes in the redwoods.

Trying to decide whether to leave the top flat and embed something there, or round it off. Either will look fine.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Any pics of the bois d'arc beaut yet? Would love to make a stick out of some, we have it growing along old fence rows around here but I have not found a suitable piece yet, still on the scout.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Any pics of the bois d'arc beaut yet? Would love to make a stick out of some, we have it growing along old fence rows around here but I have not found a suitable piece yet, still on the scout.


It's not finished due to the fact that I'm a sissy and can't hack the cold days. Here is the current status. I'll also post some other examples of finished Bois d'Arc sticks that were gifted.









Closeup of screwup repair:









I'll follow up with a couple of past gifts.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are some pics of sticks in various stages of completion.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Bois d'Arc downside: extremely dense, i.e. heavy if not small diameter.

Upside: better exercise, great potential self-defense weapon, durable, and traditional material for Native Americans.


----------



## brokenolmarine (Apr 14, 2017)

An old rule of thumb...

It's only becomes a mistake when you can't fix it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I made a hiking staff from some flowering plum. It's a bit on the heavy side too.

I've discovered that a black Sharpie makes a pretty good stain pen on darker barks. It actually works better than the actual stain pen I have. Better coverage and it dries a lot quicker.

They also make them in brown along with a bunch of other colors. I bought the brown fine tipped one and it worked for about a day. I think I got a defective one. I'm looking for an individual regular tipped brown one instead.

Rodney


----------

